# Furniture



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I am in the market for a new dining room table. I am absolutely clueless about furniture design and styles and I hoped that someone could give me a quick tutorial and answer some questions for me. Send me a PM if you don't want to bore everyone here with my simplistic questions.

Cheers,
Duck


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Pottery Barn


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

JRR said:


> Pottery Barn


Not quite what I am looking for. I want something that has a little more quality and originality to it.

Thanks though,
Duck


----------



## Mr. Papa (Jun 15, 2007)

(This is not my site, but please take a look at the amazing work this cabinetmaker does.)


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

For a dining room table, I like pedestal styles. No one bumps their knees on the legs.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

We have been very happy with

https://www.thomasmoser.com/

Take a look.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I prefer wooden dining room tables myself.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> I prefer wooden dining room tables myself.


I had you pegged for a chrome and glass type of guy.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> I had you pegged for a chrome and glass type of guy.


Why? What made you think that?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> Why? What made you think that?


You just always struck me as being a glass, brass, and class guy.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the Danish Modern stuff, as long as it uses natural materials and not plastic. For a dining table, that means wood, not glass and definitely not anything synthetic.

Either that, or I go for the opposite end of the adornment-and-traditional scale -- a look that can only be described as _French Whorehouse_. Lots of dark, dark woods, ornate and heavily carved, and velvet applied liberally.


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

Phinn said:


> I'm a big fan of the Danish Modern stuff, as long as it uses natural materials and not plastic. For a dining table, that means wood, not glass and definitely not anything synthetic.


Ditto. I am just now having the Danish Modern dining room table I inherited from my great grandfather refinished and expect to get another 50 years of use out of it. The style is warm, but clean and no frills.

The quality is not quite up to what it was 50 years ago. For example, my table top is solid teak rather than teak veneer, but it is still very good compared to other styles available.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

recently went thru the experience. I will tell you that it was not so much the table that was the expense, but the chairs. And then, to have 12 chairs made woh! We had our set made by a company out of Cali called Marge Carlson. Beautiful woodwork. Great leathers. It is a heavy look.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> For a dining room table, I like pedestal styles. No one bumps their knees on the legs.


I second that. Plus, it's easier to tuck the chairs in after dinner so you're not whacking them against the legs.

If you're not entertaining huge groups of people, a round table is great. It's more conducive to conversation, IMO.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Try room & board ( roomandboard.com ). They some really unique furniture and they also have a table and chairs program where you can design your own set.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Should you decide on a ready-made style, you might consider hopping in the motor and driving south on I-85 to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Point,_North_Carolina (take a weekend) Sample sellers scattered around the area. Nope, can't recommend one. Ya kinda hafta know what you're doin. Wifey makes the decision.


----------



## Mr. Papa (Jun 15, 2007)

*Hickory / High Point*



jamgood said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Point,_North_Carolina (take a weekend)


This is probably the single best opportunity to hunt for new furniture on the East coast. They also used to do a big blow-out clearance sale one week a year, but I can't remember when.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

fenway said:


> We have been very happy with
> https://www.thomasmoser.com/


Moser's stuff is beautiful, they will also custom build stuff if you like. I was in the Chicago store and they were building an amazing looking doghouse for someone. A bit overkill, but nice nonetheless.

I also like Stickley and Hile Studio. Stickley has a new line of Greene & Greene inspired designs that are gorgeous.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> You just always struck me as being a glass, brass, and class guy.


Thanks Wayfar.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Warren Hile Studio furniture*



jbmcb said:


> Moser's stuff is beautiful, they will also custom build stuff if you like. I was in the Chicago store and they were building an amazing looking doghouse for someone. A bit overkill, but nice nonetheless.
> 
> I also like Stickley and Hile Studio. Stickley has a new line of Greene & Greene inspired designs that are gorgeous.


I have a Warren Hile Studio round table which I purchased about two years ago. It is paired with a set of four antique oak very simple chairs. Hile does great furniture.
Tom


----------



## Isaac Mickle (Nov 28, 2006)

There is an Arhaus in Richmond. They sell great furniture. Heirloom quality stuff. Here are some dining tables from their website.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Sometimes custom furniture makers are just as cheap and you have what you want made instead of finding something close at a furniture store.

That is what I recommend- give the little guy a chance.


----------

